# Simple hand pump



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone actually installed one of these next to their submersible well pump?
I have a 5 in. well with water at 70 ft. I called a couple well companies here and they said they had experience installing them. The year 2000 thing spooked a lot of people, they said. 
Anyways when the tax refund comes home, I want to do this early next year. I'm planning on it costing around $2000, pump and the labor. 
Once that's in, the plan is to plumb into the line going to my well house where the pressure tank is. The kit for this has a check valve, and pressure gauge.
I think being able to hand pump up my pressure tank to have water in the house has great appeal if a power failure happens.
If anyone has done this, how'd it work out?


________________________________________________________

"I spent most of my money on women and beer. The rest I wasted"
-Evel Knievel


----------



## WaterMaestro (Aug 15, 2011)

*Most affordable well pump*

Take a look at Flojak Its a US made pump kit that goes up to 250 feet and is a lower cost alternative to the simple pump. Nothing else like it out there.


----------

